# Silver lake wma



## 12pointer (Sep 8, 2009)

I got picked for the last hunt on silver lake who else got picked for this hunt ?


----------



## 12pointer (Oct 2, 2009)

*silver lake*

i reckon nobody got picked for silver lake besides me that is a member on here. i killed a nice 8 point there last year.


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Oct 5, 2009)

I got picked for the early hunt in Nov.

Saw some nice bucks out there last year when I didn't have a gun in my hand.


----------



## nidrab (Dec 12, 2009)

I got picked for the last quota hunt. We are going scouting in a few minutes.


----------



## 12pointer (Dec 14, 2009)

Nidrab  did you find any good spots while you where scouting at silver lake ?
If you found any extra spots let me no where they are at i need a place for me and my son .
Ha! Ha!


----------



## droptine22 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am going this weekend any tips??


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jan 7, 2010)

is it open to deer this weekend


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Feb 1, 2010)

i got a nice 8 point last year good six this year with solid hoof on one front foot the other missed up too.


----------



## whitetail hunter82 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am planning on taking my son hunting there the week after Christmas have never been down there I am from North Ga but my wife has family down there any tips on hunting this area?


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 1, 2010)

Me and my brother got picked also


----------

